# Airedale hog hunt #3



## scottcain (Sep 27, 2012)

More to follow


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness at them cutters!!!!


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 28, 2012)

where did that hog in the first picture come from?


----------



## scottcain (Sep 29, 2012)

North Georgia Mountains


----------



## xjd33x (Oct 5, 2012)

Love those airdales. Brings back great memories, my grandpa used to hunt em in the north georgia mountains also. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## pollock (Oct 5, 2012)

*hogs*

dang them some good lookin pigs i think i have some pics just like those


----------



## scottcain (Oct 7, 2012)

pollock said:


> dang them some good lookin pigs i think i have some pics just like those


Your the man smoky


----------



## scottcain (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you to everyone that has picked up their Airedales!


----------



## buckeroo (Oct 23, 2012)

Tell me more about the hog in the snow picture. I have NEVER seen a hog anywhere, especially GA, with those sized teeth. What's up with that?!!!!

Beautiful dogs too!


----------



## fireretriever (Oct 23, 2012)

Someone cut the wetters off that hog. Thats why his cutters are so long. Don't care what anyone says but they aint natural. Hunted theses things from texas to ga and from washington (state) to Louisiana. Those long things are useless to the hog and don't undto cut very bad either. They look cool but I would have left him in the pen and picked one that look more realistic. Just my 2 cents only hunted these things for the last 30 years. Owned airdales too and had one real good one but he was a shut down catch dog if it was under 150, no bark at all and could trail a wounded deer better than anything i have ever seen, as long as you kept him leashed. Dogs are never better than their owners. Just another thought for those that believe everything they hear and see on the web.


----------



## Canon (Oct 23, 2012)

scottcain said:


> Thank you to everyone that has picked up their Airedales!


This statement sums it up. It was all smoke and mirrors


----------

